# Psp orange light with battery no orange light without



## Casandra 9044 (Sep 7, 2018)

I have a psp 1001 and the orange light comes on when it's plugged in and charging with the battery in it but if you take the battery out and try to charge it no light comes on it will not turn on I took the front plate off and tried pushing up on the yellow part of the power thing and that doesn't even work. What's wrong?! It will not turn on at all


----------

